# prise USB ne detecte rien



## cap (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai un probleme avec les 2 prises USB de mon IbookG4, elles ne detectent plus ma cle USB, ni mon appareil photo, ni disque dur externe etc. Il semble qu'elles ne fonctionnent plus alors que ca marchait il y q quelques jours...
Avez-vous deja eu ce probleme?
Merci!


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2005)

As tu essayé de balancer un coup du CD Hardware Test fourni avec ta machine, je crois qu'il vérifie les ports USB, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.


----------



## Jdrien (22 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> As tu essayé de balancer un coup du CD Hardware Test fourni avec ta machine, je crois qu'il vérifie les ports USB, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.


Bonjour,
depuis, quelque temps, sur mon ibook dual usb 600, une prise usb, puis parfois la deuxième, ne reconnait plus mon périph (ma souris, ma cle BT...) je suis obligé de rebooter pour que çà remarche...c'est un pb logiciel ? moyen de "reveiller" cette prise comme l'ethernet ? ou c'est le hardware qui vieillit ? (il a...3 ans) ???
Le test hardware n'accepte aucun truc de branché sur un port usb, et vu que mon trackpad est mort...si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un a le même problème....n'hésitez pas hein ;-)
Bon dimanche


----------

